# Have you missed me lol



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

health probs marriage probs & business going bust due to health probs, but I'm still around & having fun in one form or another.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I've missed you are you staying or vanishing again?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you about


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Second thoughts ....... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> I've missed you are you staying or vanishing again?


Need a hip replacement bud due to botched op so I'm wheelchair bound at present. I do look in here & post occasionally if I see a good topic haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to see your still breathing mate  chin up I'm sure it will all get sorted


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good to see your still breathing mate  chin up I'm sure it will all get sorted


Hiya Andy, how's the pie eating going? Found a place in home town that do awesome award winning Cornish pasties they get delivered each day.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Second thoughts ....... :wink:


I'm sorry I can't do your BBQ bud I can't even see top of grill now lmao let alone flip burgers haha


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to know you are still alive and kicking Gaz. I am the same as you in that I still visit and occasionally post.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see your still breathing mate  chin up I'm sure it will all get sorted
> ...


Pie ratings going well I'll try and keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You have been sadly missed. Get sorted and better soon, stay on here definitely and all the best!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Gazzer who?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> Second thoughts ....... :wink:


Pml :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good to see you back again Gazzer and I hope the next OP will be done properly!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Second thoughts ....... :wink:
> ...


I am as well mate but always next year.

Just get better matey


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> health probs marriage probs & business going bust due to health probs, but I'm still around & having fun in one form or another.


Sorry to hear you have had such a tough time Gazzer. Hope you get sorted soon mate


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad to see that you're back Gazzer, hope that you are back on two feet soon.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Gazzer who?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Gazzer I've sent you a pm!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Good to see you're still alive mate :wink:

Forum good do with a good dose of Gaz more often :roll: 

Miss your banter 

Hope you get sorted soon

John


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hope you are ok Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Erro peeps thought I'd pop in & have a look as been a while hahah first topic I find is a locked aitp one with never ending ongoing bollox between ttf & ttoc ........is this old chestnut still simmering away lol.

Ok news on me if ha interested, surgery booked for October to remove metalwork in thigh & in meantime I am on some god damm horrid shit called alendronic acid for reversing bone density issues. Back at work now in a different role where I do more organising than heavy manual shite.

How's life treating you all, good I hope?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's good to hear that things are improving Garry. I hope you carry on getting well


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gary,

Yes glad to hear there's progress. You are missed here - especially the whacky conversations. I think you should resurrect that thread


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Danny & John, I'm doing ok just still very tired & sore after a weeks work so tend to chill as much as poss over the week ends. What thread is that john? The one with Jim


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, that's the one :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Yes, that's the one :lol:


I had a look but I can't find it or even know if Jim & ant back on earth yet


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad to see things have taken a positive turn work wise mate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the one :lol:
> ...


Here it is Gaz...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=308105

I think it should be compiled and published in a book. Could be a best seller :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope the op goes well for you Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Glad to see things have taken a positive turn work wise mate


Ty James it's nice to earn again £88 per week is pretty wank


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see things have taken a positive turn work wise mate
> ...


It is. But it's £88 per week closer to a healthier and happier life  
Hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Ya Gaz

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes hope you are now turning the corner and its onward and upward, you old scrout. :lol: Missed you loads and the Forum is a better place with your banter. I will drop in a bit more 

Paul


----------

